# Talking Catfish.



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

A new addition, and quite a sweetheart !
I'm figuring on getting $, and a new tank Lol.


































And a video of him late lastnight


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Awesome shots and cute video!!! I love talking catfish  Ours hides way to much to get a shot like that


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

He pretty much hides all day too.
I changed the tank a bit, turned the log so half of the tank gets light, and the other half doesn't (For him).
Thanks for the comments!


----------

